# Fluids and such



## Steve (Oct 20, 2004)

As some of you know, I just got a 1952 MH 22 a few weeks ago. I like to start with clean fluids so that I can get to know what Im about to restore. Last week, I changed the engine oil and filter. Plus new ignition plugs, rotor, cap, points, condenser, and wires made their way on my toy as well.

Today, my son and I drained the transmission. NASTY whitish brown stuff rolled out. We drained as best we could, filled with kerosene, drove around for a few minutes, drained that and filled with new fluid. 

We then drained the diff. The fluid actually looked better, but still not what I would expect differential lube to look like. Hard telling when it was last changed.

Question, should I drain the water in the radiator and fill with 50/50 antifreeze? 

Steve:usaflag:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I would. Why not start with all new fluids and have a known maintenance baseline to start from?


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Steve _
> *As some of you know, I just got a 1952 MH 22 a few weeks ago. I like to start with clean fluids so that I can get to know what Im about to restore. Last week, I changed the engine oil and filter. Plus new ignition plugs, rotor, cap, points, condenser, and wires made their way on my toy as well.
> 
> Today, my son and I drained the transmission. NASTY whitish brown stuff rolled out. We drained as best we could, filled with kerosene, drove around for a few minutes, drained that and filled with new fluid.
> ...


NASTY whitish brown stuff is the indication of water contamination , usually caused by a deteriorated shift lever boot while it has been sitting outside in the WX. rain and etc!!


----------



## Green Quality (Oct 27, 2004)

Remember use distilled water,it makes life easy on your water pump ,:tractorsm


----------



## Steve (Oct 20, 2004)

Hey GQ thanks for that tip. I didnt know that. Archdean, I think you are correct. Even though the person I bought the tractor from kept it in a barn, it probably spent some time outside at nights. It does not have a shift boot right now. I will get one though. thanks again.


steve:usaflag:


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 23, 2004)

My daddy in the old days used rain water caught in a barrel under the valley of the house roof. With so much fall out today I really don't think I would do that. I wouldn't worry agout using tap water if it has been through the water softner.
 Al


----------

